# David Pawson



## Harrie (Jul 31, 2004)

Who is David Pawson?


----------



## yeutter (Jul 31, 2004)

Are you talking about David Pawson the author of The Road to Hell?

This book does a good job of destroying the annihilation view of the lost in the end times. Sad to say John R. W. Stott and Phillip Edgecombe Hughes seem to have adopted the annihilation position.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 31, 2004)

Dear Harrie,

He spoke a few times on the big pentacostel festival (opwekking) in the Netherlands, and what he wants is bring the traditionel churches and charismatic churches together, because he says forexample that the traditional (reformed) can learn much from the worship songs and the openess of the spirit. To be honest, am not impressed be him !

Ralph


----------

